# Nanny had kids a week ago, something is wrong



## smoothmule (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone that can, please call my son 417-327-3219  He called me and I don't have a clue about goats, he needs some help to know what to do.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you give us an idea of what is going on?


----------

